# Gentoo y Glade

## PollO

Alguien usa glade ? , bien resulta q con mi gentoo he tirado a ejecutar un autogen.sh de un programa q habia hecho en glade y me han saltado un error "./intl does not exist , bien he hecho un intltoolize -c -f y resulta me dice q debo actualizar el aclocal.m4 ejecutando aclocal bien no hay problema lo hago , y me salta un error AM_ACLOCAL_INCLUDE not foud library.

¿Alguien sabe por q es esto a alguien mas le pasa? 

PD: he ejecutado este autogen.sh sin ningun problema en mi slackware 8.0 y 8.1 , por lo cual me hizo sospechar q era problema de la gentoo   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

